
Ask HN: Do you use Docker v.1.12 swarm mode successfully in production? - maxplat
We have a few bare metal nodes (on debian jessie) and we would like to migrate our server stack to docker.
I&#x27;ve tried to use kubernetes but it seemed complicated to set up for debian, I spent 2 days on it and was not able to make it work.
I tried docker swarm mode and I love its simplicity.
Last night I checked hackernews and I found a post that it is not ready for prime time yet and now I am worried.
Please let me know if there is anyone of you using it with success.
I have only 3 nodes, so very small setup. Thank you.
======
brudgers
Context for my random thoughts from the internet: I don't use Swarm in
production but I read the blog post.

1\. Everyone has their definition of 'prime time'. Kubernetes is a 'third
system' designed by Google to meet Google's 'prime time' needs.

2\. The odds are that if your company's 'prime time' needs were similar to
Google's, writing your own container orchestration layer would be a viable
option and there's a good chance it would already have been done.

3\. My take on the blog post was that the author was probably imagining a
context containing more than a few bare metal nodes.

4\. If Docker Swarm works for your organization, there's no reason not to use
it. A few bare metal nodes seems to be one of the use cases for which it was
built.

The difference I see is that Kubernetes is a solution and Docker Swarm is a
product. By which I mean that Kubernetes was designed around Google's internal
technical needs and Docker Swarm was designed around the needs of Docker's
customer base.

That doesn't make either right or wrong in general, but it may mean that one
or the other is a better fit for a particular organization.

Good luck.

~~~
maxplat
Thank you very much for the answer!

------
paimpozhil
Docker V.1.12 was released very recently and I'm 100% there is no apps in
production with swarm mode.

We are evaluating different clustering/orchestration frameworks, Kubernates
seems to be the most appropriate but its learning curve and initial setup is a
huge pain especially when you are not in GCE or AWS .

~~~
maxplat
Yes, my experience is the same setting up kubernetes seeems hard. Thanks for
sharing your view.

